

AWS Start-Up Challenge 2010   - Anon84
http://aws.amazon.com/startupchallenge/

======
yanowitz
Everyone can get a free $25 in AWS credit for entering (eligible countries at
<http://aws.amazon.com/startupchallenge/countries/>).

That seems like a good reason to enter (we'll have to see what the criteria
are for entering once the contest actually goes live).

~~~
MicahWedemeyer
I've entered every year with a minimal entry, and the $25 usually covers my S3
bill for the rest of the year :)

------
terpua
Would be great if Amazon considered more 3rd world countries as those
countries don't have or barely have any kind of startup support/ecosystem. It
gives the few individuals doing the startup thing at least some chance at
scoring some "funding."

~~~
cperciva
They're moving in the right direction. Until now they didn't accept any
countries outside of the US. Going from "none" to "some" is a big step towards
"all".

~~~
terpua
I don't see why they can't go to all today. They probably ship products to
more countries.

~~~
cperciva
Lots of countries have regulations about competitions -- they generally come
down to "unregulated lotteries are bad" but exactly what paperwork you need to
prove that what you're doing is a legitimate competition and not just a
lottery varies.

------
jwr
"Eligible countries"? Please. This coming from a cloud computing global
economy no-borders company?

What kind of a challenge is that? We are a startup based in Poland —
neighboring EU countries can participate, and we can't, even though it is the
same European Union.

I find it sad that companies so often arbitrarily exclude the majority of the
world and everyone just accepts it, rationalizing all the time. I believe that
every time such exclusions are made we should stand up for whomever is
excluded and shout. We are past the days of national borders as far as
Internet goes.

------
nathanh
I wonder if they count companies using Heroku as "implementation and
integration of Amazon Web Services"

------
roschdal
It is a shame that Norway isn't an eligible country. Why?

